
pnpm – disk space efficient package manager - brianzelip
http://pnpm.js.org
======
aabbcc1241
yarn save the network bandwidth and download time via local caching; pnpm does
that all as well as saving the disk space via using symbolic link over
copying.

In additional, pnpm doesn't hoist the indirect dependencies into node_modules.

yarn seems to be more popular but pnpm desire same/higher amount of adoption.

